# Military E books



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2007)

Found this web site with a bunch of free books on the military.

Enjoy

Master Index of all categories on Digger History

Anzacs of WWII. RAN, AIF RAAF, 1940-1945

Digger History 3.  A range of military history e-Books.


----------



## Maharg (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey Micdrow you have an Aussie theme going, lol keep it up mate and we will make you a trueblue cobber. 
Thank you.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2007)

Maharg said:


> Hey Micdrow you have an Aussie theme going, lol keep it up mate and we will make you a trueblue cobber.
> Thank you.



Thanks, wouldnt mind seeing the land down under at some point in my life.


----------



## breadroll (Aug 4, 2007)

BONZA STUFF MATE!! <S>


----------



## Maharg (Aug 4, 2007)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks, wouldnt mind seeing the land down under at some point in my life.



If you can do it mate you'd be welcome. The Great Southern Land is a beautiful place and the majority of the people are very friendly. 8)

We had the USS Kittyhawk here a few weeks ago, and from what I have heard they had a ball. Good R&R after a busy tour.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 7, 2007)

woah awesome stuff


----------



## lastwarrior (Aug 7, 2007)

great great great!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 7, 2007)

May I add the official histories of the RAN, RAAF and Australian Army in WWII.
Official Histories


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 7, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> May I add the official histories of the RAN, RAAF and Australian Army in WWII.
> Official Histories



Very cool, thanks Wildcat


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 7, 2007)

Another site where you can down load a few Der Alder magazine's

Untitled Document


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 7, 2007)

Yet another website on E books

https://www.airforcehistory.hq.af.mil/Publications/Annotations/cravenAAFWWII.htm


----------

